# Summer Sleep Change



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our nine month old female V was sleeping in until around 6am for months until the weather got nice. She sleeps next to us on her dog bed in our master. Her environment hasn't changed at all, but she now wakes up around 4-4:15am, will do some laps around the bedroom, go back to sleep until 5am, then want to stay up. 

We talked to our neighbors who have a puppy and they said their dog is waking up earlier than usual as well.

Do you think it's the change of season, sunlight that's causing her to do this? Maybe she is hearing birds outside and just getting excited (although our blinds and windows are usually shut). In terms of her nightly routine, nothing has changed. It just seems really random to us that all of a sudden she is up and adam about an 1-1.5 hour earlier than usual!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine always get a little off when the time changes, but I get a little off too. They know nothing about spring forward, or fall back an hour.
If she is accustom to waking up at sunrise, then her clock has stayed the same. 
If this is your first summer with her, you may notice her appetite decrease some as the temperatures heat up.


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

This is our first summer and spring with her, we got her in October of last year (she was born in August). She loves the nice weather...and the birds....  So far so good with the eating. The only times when she doesn't eat as consistently are when we is exhausted from daycare or on the weekends if we've run her into the ground!


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

I was talking to someone about this the other day at a Viz Whizz. They had the same problem and found using a crate cover, cave bed or being covered helped as the light was waking them up rather than anything else. I don't know if it'll help with your pup but it worked for her.


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Just a quick update on this thread!

We started closing the windows and putting the blinds down at night. It definitely helped. She doesn't wake up as early anymore because she doesn't hear the birds outside. Something about those birds!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

fullmanfamily said:


> Just a quick update on this thread!
> 
> We started closing the windows and putting the blinds down at night. It definitely helped. She doesn't wake up as early anymore because she doesn't hear the birds outside. Something about those birds!


That's what I miss about our house when we lived in Italy. It had wooden roll down shades that blocked out ALL light. We didn't have dogs there, but it certainly helped with my kids during seasonal time changes, lol! Glad the blinds are helping you get more sleep


----------

